

An even faster way to delete lots of files in a directory - jzwinck
https://gist.github.com/jzwinck/5692534

======
jzwinck
This is an attempt to improve on this recent submission:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5801903>

On my system, this multi-process approach can work 2-3x faster than any of the
standard Unix tools (including GNU parallel with rm, which in my testing
suffered from too much runtime overhead).

